# Fry Hiding Places?



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

With my new baby guppies recently born, I was wondering what everyone has in their tanks for hiding places. are real plants better or plastic?


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

I like real. But i have plastic and real in my tank. The fry seem to hide in my sub. It is marble sized river rocks. Then i also have floating plants as well. I hope that helps. Ive got all of my plants tightly together at one end of the tank. Drift wood along the bottom of the tank so the fry could hide under it as well.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok that sounds like a plan. live and fake plants. I do have a peice of bogwood in there. a few marbled gems. but I;ll add more plants. to be on the safe side. thanks for the help.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Your welcome. I hope they provide lots of fry. good luck


----------



## watts300 (Feb 21, 2009)

Java moss is fantastic.


----------

